# IMAP Webinterface



## Freak2k (2. Juni 2005)

Hey,

ich suche ein gutes IMAP webinterface!
Wir haben squirrlMail ausprobiert, aber das ist zu "simpel"
kennt jemand ein gutes

thx


----------

